# Craftsman Clean N CarryÂ® 2 Gal. Wet-dry Vac, Portable Tank Style, 1.5 Peak Hp



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey picked one one of these up this afternoon on the way home for the camper -- just the right size for those cleanups of the camper after the trips to the beach ... man this sucker has some suction...

On sale for 14.99 -- regular about 30.00 -- do instore pickup and save the shipping charges...

small but pwerful -- can fit nicely in the camper under the 23RS bed hinge thingy...

Craftsman Clean N CarryÂ® 2 gal. Wet-Dry Vac, Portable Tank Style, 1.5 Peak hp for $14.99

Got really good reviews and seems pretty powerful -- perfect size...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I just ordered one to be picked up in the store tomorrow. At 4 amps I can run it off the inverter and it seems like the perfect size for the camper. As you said Ghosty, it got very good reviews. Thanks for the tip.
Scott


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Now how to I hint to my DW that this would be a good father days gift from the kids.............


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ghosty,
Do you happen to know the width? I see it's 14 1/2" tall in the description. We don't have underbed storage, but I would like to know if it would fit in the cabinet next to the dinette where I keep my current little shark vac.

The only reason I would switch is cause I see it has a hose wand attachment as an added accessory for $5.59, which my Shark vac doesn't. I practically have to crawl on the floor to vacuum with it









Thanks!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Ghosty. Jimmy's managed to tear up TWO "stick vacuums" that were around $39 apiece, in short order. You know, those little vacs do NOT like to pick up PEANUT HULLS!!







He did THAT trick while I was taking a shower!














Will stop by our local Sears, tomorrow!
Darlene


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

sgalady said:


> You know, those little vacs do NOT like to pick up PEANUT HULLS!!


So what have we learned here today???







Just becuase it has a power cord doesn't mean we "men" like using it. Sounds like you DH is a pretty smart man who doesn't forsee being asked to vacume much in the future.







Brilliant!!!









Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, the sale was over after Father's Day. I waited too long and the sale price is now $29.95. But I bought one anyway. It's great for cleaning out the TV and the trailer. I just vacuumed out the truck last night and got rid of all the stuff tracked in from two weeks of vacation and travel.

Mike


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We have the 1 gallon wet/ dry Shopvac, that we got at our local hardware store for 19.99. it has been a god send, and has actually been with us through three different campers. The only problem with them, is you need to get Shopvac accesories, other 1 1/4 inch hoses dont seem to fit.


----------

